# Fun and Hip Luggage/suitcase?



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 10, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put it but anyways,
I'm looking for some fun luggage/rolling suitcase. 
I've looked on ebags and other travel sites.
It has to over 25", I'll be going to spain (next feb 13 days) and london (next july 2/3 weeks), It's not going to be for awhile but our luggage has to be approved in november/December and It will be part of birthday gift.
I would love something that wouldn't go out of style but still has a nice print/style. I wouldn't mind a basic suitcase either.






thanks everyone!


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 10, 2007)

if you're willing to spend the $$$ Betsey Johnson has some of the cutest luggage I have ever seen!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ragdolly* 

 
_if you're willing to spend the $$$ Betsey Johnson has some of the cutest luggage I have ever seen!!!_

 
I know! It's so cute, but It might be too small. thank you for the help!


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 11, 2007)

no problem


----------



## astronaut (Jul 11, 2007)

I need to find some cute luggage too! If anyone knows, that would be great!!


----------



## kymmilee (Jul 12, 2007)

go to Ross! they have tons of really colourful suitcases and stuff. i've seen bright blue, bright purple, lavender, and cow print there!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_go to Ross! they have tons of really colourful suitcases and stuff. i've seen bright blue, bright purple, lavender, and cow print there!_

 
What's ross? Is that a department store? Maybe I'll check macy's when I'm in ct.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 13, 2007)

surf brands have some of my fave! especially billabong, dakine, and roxy! most of them are soft-sided and the billabong/roxy collections have matching rollies, duffles, small cosmetic train cases, and some totes/carry-ons!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_surf brands have some of my fave! especially billabong, dakine, and roxy! most of them are soft-sided and the billabong/roxy collections have matching rollies, duffles, small cosmetic train cases, and some totes/carry-ons!_

 
Thanks! I'll look into those brands!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_go to Ross! they have tons of really colourful suitcases and stuff. i've seen bright blue, bright purple, lavender, and cow print there!_

 
Lol I saw the cowprint as well. So cute.

Anyways: Jansport has luggage in the patterns that their bookbags come in. I think they have it at kohls?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magic Markers* 

 
_Lol I saw the cowprint as well. So cute.

Anyways: Jansport has luggage in the patterns that their bookbags come in. I think they have it at kohls?_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_surf brands have some of my fave! especially billabong, dakine, and roxy! most of them are soft-sided and the billabong/roxy collections have matching rollies, duffles, small cosmetic train cases, and some totes/carry-ons!_

 

yes! once i saw a super cute roxy luggage with matching train case and over night bag. it was a really cute plaid. i left to go get my mom to buy it and we saw some girl rolling my suitcase out the door. i wanted to cry.

a year later i found that roxy made flats the same print as the luggage. i got the shoes. im still searching for my luggage.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2007)

Whatever you do make sure you get the ones with the new all roll wheels. The back and the front wheels both row so you can move in any direction with ease- it makes such a huge difference, I promise!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Whatever you do make sure you get the ones with the new all roll wheels. The back and the front wheels both row so you can move in any direction with ease- it makes such a huge difference, I promise!_

 
I've seen those! I will look into them! Thank you!


----------

